
It Looks Like Ibera Is Gutting Travis CI Just a Few Weeks After Acquiring It - j4mie
https://www.reddit.com/r/devops/comments/at3oyq/it_looks_like_ibera_is_gutting_travis_ci_just_a/
======
fortytw2
"Yep. We were terminated by Idera without even our managers knowing." \- from
[https://old.reddit.com/r/devops/comments/at3oyq/it_looks_lik...](https://old.reddit.com/r/devops/comments/at3oyq/it_looks_like_ibera_is_gutting_travis_ci_just_a/egyh156/)

well that's not very fun.

------
badosu
This is really sad, I can remember the days where Travis was the only CI
solution free for open source projects.

It raised the standards for a well-maintained project, farewell.

------
gregmac
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19218036](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19218036)

(Also, it's "Idera")

